# **Abilify**



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone! For those of you who have used Abilify, and it has helped, do you also have bipoloar disorder or have you used it (without having bipolar disorder) and it's also helped? I've read a lot of positive posts about it and am thinking about asking my psychiatrist about Abilify at my next visit. (I don't have bipolar disorder). Just want to know if Abilify can help people with DR without being bipolar. Thanks!!!

Heather


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't have bipolar but abilify still helped me with my dp. Just make sure to start at a low dose. Abilify can cause internal restlessness (akithisia).


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Heather,
Did you end up trying the Abilify? If so, how did it work out for you?
Dan


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

It's being on Abilify for 8 months that CAUSED my DR in the first place! I stopped taking it because it made me a totally void person 

My psy confirmed that Abilify can cause DP/DR in some people, unfortunately I am one of those...
I'm still DRed now, but it's not as terrible as it was while on meds.Quite a bit of my consciousness has come back since I stopped, and it took months.

But ST John's wort helps me coping with depressed states now, at a small dose, otherwhise it makes my DR worse also. Maybe I'm intolerant to meds? I recommend that you avoid taking neuroleptics unless you suffer severe hallucinations. Believe me, you don't NEED a thing that will cloud your mind with a grey fog :?


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi! I haven't taken it yet. Still weighing the side effects against the benefits. The only thing I'm concerned about is the uncontrolled muscle "spasms." My psych said it would help my DR, and the 3 patients she had with the muscles spasms went away after stopping the medication. I probably will start it on a small dose & see how it goes. I just need to get my insurance first because it costs $500 a month. Did it make y'all have any bad side effects (besides becoming DP/DR'ed)?


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Spike13,

The DR will eventually go away. You might be sensitive to that medication (Abilify). I took St. John Wort's for a while and that stuff messed me up so bad - I felt like I was on every drug imaginable all at the same time. I do not recommend taking St. John's Wort because it's not FDA approved and you never know exactly what you're getting in there since it's an herbal supplement. Just some words of advice from my experience! Hope it gets better soon!


----------

